# Free AtmosfearFX DVD with Purchase while supplies last



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Free AtmosFear FX DVD ? Has Lord Grimley lost his mind ? Ok, so what is the catch ......

No Catch ! ... just place any order between now and September 30th on the website and receive a free DVD with your order. While supplies last. Offer only available to website sales, Ebay excluded.

Use Promo Code: FREEDVD
http://www.lordgrimley.com/

Disclaimer: (Ok fine .. if you must know a large portion of our DVD stocks were inundated with water and we don't want to sell them as-is so we cleaned them up and will send them on their way, our pain is your gain so to speak)


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok to answer the question most often asked. The DVD is random but if you have a preference list it in the comments of the order or email me at [email protected] and I will ship out the requested title if still in stock. Thanks


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

About 25 DVDs left for this promotion!!!


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Ready to place an order, but was wondering if you had an copies of Witching Hour available for the free DVD deal?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry Kim we currently only have the following left:
Ghosty apparations
Phantasms
Creepy Crawlies
Zombie Invasion
Bloody walls
Shades of evil
Jack o Lantern Jamboree
and Unliving Portraits
Thanks


----------

